# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Do humans really need to sleep at night?

## harmissionsmith

I've been trying to live more normally and go to bed at 12.00 a.m and wake up early in the morning for the past week but I don't feel so well.I get headaches and I don't feel very happy.

Do we really need to sleep at night,in the dark for a good health?Or can we live nocturnally,sleep at daytime and lead a healthy life?

----------


## no-Name

plenty of people live well with augmented sleep schedules. you still need 8 hours of sleep, but it doesn't have to be during the night.

it's uncomfortable, though. transitioning isn't easy. the general consensus is that it takes about 2 weeks for your body to get used to something like that. 

just get your 8 hours.

----------


## DoctorYikes

I'm a night shifter, and I have to switch back and forth during the week for family purposes... So I hope it's not entirely necessary. *heh*  Actually, I have read about shift work decreasing life expectancy.  Though I couldn't say if that's directly related to sleep schedules, or levels of stress associated with the types of jobs, or what.

On the plus side, I think having no normal sleep pattern (Guess you could say -horrible- sleep hygiene) has helped turn me into a natural WILD-er.

----------


## Captain Frapo

I've worked a few different jobs doing the "night shift" thing, while still managing to get my 8 hours of sleep during the day. It's just not the same though, because our brains naturally secrete melatonin... but produces it in higher volumes during periods of darkness. This is where the "sleeping at night" becomes crucial to our circadian rhythm. I might have slept for 8 solid hours, but the light of the day inhibited my natural dream juice.

----------


## Arra

Wikipedia is has an article on "Delayed sleep-phase syndrome". I only skimmed through it, but I didn't see it mention any biological consequences.

I'm not sure, but I've heard our bodies normally release melatonin to help us sleep in response to darkness. If someone is not sleeping when it gets dark, the chemicals might screw up. 

Also, we need sunlight. Not that much, only about 15 minutes of sun exposure per day to get adequate vitamin D (or you can take vitamin D pills).

While I was a teenager, I went through a stage one summer in which I was sleeping at around 8-9am and waking up at about dinner time. I felt horrible, and hated it, but couldn't seem to stop. I think I just felt screwed up for psychological reasons, for barely ever seeing sunlight.

----------


## tommo

> Also, we need sunlight. Not that much, only about 15 minutes of sun exposure per day to get adequate vitamin D (or you can take vitamin D pills).
> 
> While I was a teenager, I went through a stage one summer in which I was sleeping at around 8-9am and waking up at about dinner time. I felt horrible, and hated it, but couldn't seem to stop. I think I just felt screwed up for psychological reasons, for barely ever seeing sunlight.



More relatedly, we need sunlight to help us convert serotonin to melatonin.  Which helps us sleep.

I too have had shitty sleep schedules a lot before, you always feel more terrible than a day/night, awake/asleep routine.

We are naturally meant to sleep while it's dark.  If you are only around your house, you could instal fluorescent lights and block out the light from your bedroom windows.  So you could turn the lights on at night to trick yourself in to thinking it's day time and when you sleep during the day, pull the lightfast curtains over your windows.  They would need to be thick black ones.

BUT, I would not advise it.  Because your life will basically be fucked if you need to go out somewhere.  And anyway, doing this sort of defeats the purpose, of being up during the night.  But it's the only way you could do it and not feel like shit.


So.... in other words, no it is not healthy to sleep during the day and be awake at night.
There's a reason we naturally evolved to sleep during the night and that is because most of the other predators were asleep then as well.

People only become nocturnal now because of other predators (companies) wanting to exploit them for monetary gains.

If you're like me, even though you feel like shit for a while, go to sleep at around 11 and wake up at 5 or 6 or 7.  You might find the LESS sleep than the average person makes you feel better.  8 hours is an average.  Some people need 9, others 6 or even 5.  Da Vinci apparently got only 4 hours every night.  But he was a genious so he's an exception haha

Since you're up early you can have breakfast, a GOOD breakfast, not sugar filled "cereal".  Then go for a 30-60 minute walk.  You'll feel better within days.

I'm just starting to get on this routine myself.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

Well it's healthier to sleep at night, and be awake during daylight hours. There are plenty of people who sleep during the day and work nightshift jobs. Then there is always biphasic sleep and polyphasic sleep.
I find it easier to just sleep 8 1/2 hours at once.

----------


## theMagician

The problem for me is since my daughter was born, I prob had 2 or 3 nights of 8 hours... In the last 7 months. I don't have time for naps, but it seems every few weeks my body just shuts down. I have had my sexual desire dwindle, my stress levels have raised, I've been sick a lot. I need some sleep...

----------

